# MTD yardman ..No PTO after belt change?



## Kiwi (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi I have a yardman 605, its an auto Pto that I pop out on the dash, but after I changed the belt that drives the blades it just wont engage. is there a reset format or a button? any advice would be great.ta


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im a little confused about an 'auto PTO' - only engagement setups ive ever herd of is manual ( throw a lever) or electric clutch ( toggle switch on dash).

It could be a deck saftey switch- im not sure w/o a little more info....


----------



## Kiwi (Oct 8, 2010)

OK sorry so I have a knob that i pull out on the dash to start the cutting deck, all was fine then i changed the belt on not even a click. Im looking for a deck safety switch but cant find anything in manual or on the motor....thanks again


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay- it sounds like an electric clutch - on my 86 GTII i have an electric clutch- when i first tested it i unhooked the harness plug ( mines a horizontal shaft engine- its on the front of the engine) and just ran two leads to a car battery ( positive and negative)- with motor off- to see if it clicked on and released when off - it originally had a couple large relays hooked inline - i ditched those and ran new wires to a switch with a inline fuse direct to the battery.

Id see if your clutch works first, then to see if the relays are still working - the tractor still runs right? Its just the deck that doesnt engage?


----------

